# Veto Lake



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Any one ever fish this lake? Just south of Barlow


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, There are some big bass in there along with crappie, cats, carp and panfish. The bad is that the state has let it go for years. It is silted in bad up by Rt. 339 and a seam comes down through the lake quite aways. The arms are impossible to get in up in that end. I think they still have club tourneys for bass there. 10 horse limit. Ramp is down Co. road 3 about a mile off 339. You can come across Co. road 3 from Rt. 7 (shortcut)


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

It's been a long while but We used to catch some nice Channels out of Veto


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I was thinking about trying to ice fish it this winter


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Turkeyt summed it up pretty well. It is a shallow lake. Maximum depth is about 15 feet. Most of the lake is less than 6 feet. Always looks stained / muddy.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

any big flattys?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

There was also a 29" Hybrid Striped bass caught there.


----------

